# good beginner dose for tren?



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats a good dose for a first time trying tren?

looking for lean gains this cycle, not looking to simply baloon up and shrink again


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

200mg pw is a dose you should see good benefits from.


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

what ammount of test u gonna be running?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

most likely 750mg-900mg depending on what mixes i decide on.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

also some dbol for first 4-6 weeks. might try anavar at end when i come off the tren just with test


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I went with 250mg a week the first time i tried tren and love it, but do suffer very badly from gyno with it so have to use Caber everytime now.

Im going with 3 ml of TNT450 soon (i know you know this mix) so this will be the highest dose of test and tren ive ever used


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i thought in another thread you said you were put off competing because of all the drugs.

ure guna be using 4 compounds this cycle. you could prep on those 

id say 75mg eod if using acetate which i would recomend or 300mg per week of enanthate


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> most likely 750mg-900mg depending on what mixes i decide on.


Thats quite a bit of test imo 300mg tren with 750mg test is a cycle a friend of mine ran with good results.

I personally never went above 200mg pw of tren with 500mg of test pw the sides were enough at that dose

late on in the cycle i had

orange urine (no matter how much water i downed 8l+ a day)

mild insomnia (took herbal sleep tabs)

heart burn (took rennie)

night sweats

however great gains!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chickentuna said:


> Thats quite a bit of test imo 300mg tren with 750mg test is a cycle a friend of mine ran with good results.
> 
> I personally never went above 200mg pw of tren with 500mg of test pw the sides were enough at that dose
> 
> ...


Soz about the sides,

I can run 1g test and 400mg tren with zero sides, so not everyone will get them mate. My mate can also do the same with no sides. Think some are a lot more tolerant than others with gear.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Id say 300mg of tren e ew, most say use ace first but i find the sides from ace much rougher than that on enan


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Soz about the sides,
> 
> I can run 1g test and 400mg tren with zero sides, so not everyone will get them mate. My mate can also do the same with no sides. Think some are a lot more tolerant than others with gear.


yeah i agree :thumb:

but personally first time on tren id lways advise a low(ish) does


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I ran this every week up to 10 weeks with great gaines

Trenbolone Acetate 210mg

Trenbolone Enanthate 210mg

Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate 105mg

Testosterone Enanthate 1050 mg


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ive used tren before and did 300mg tren e with 750mg test e. At night I would sweat like mad. But it wasn't to harsh. Had some prami just in case.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

900g test, 300g tren.

Just noticed I put g...

I'll stick with the above!


----------

